# How Long Will Food Stay Fresh?



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

Does anyone know how long food blocks last without going bad? I bought some Native Earth 18% Protein 4018 Rodent Diet online a while ago and I've kept it in an air tight container. But I wasn't thinking and threw the bag away. I keep it in a big 5 gallon bucket and would put only a small amount (about a month's worth) in a smaller container, so the bigger container didn't get opened that much. Does anyone have any idea how long it will stay fresh?

Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I feel like someone has said they freeze theirs, but I could be mistaken. Idk if when thawed the moisture would get to it, you could maybe freeze daily feedings though, like zip-lock bags for each/every other day. How many mice do you have? Maybe instead of buying a bulk bag for a few mice, you would want to look into mixing your own?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Does your bag not have an expiration date?


----------



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

Laigaie said:


> Does your bag not have an expiration date?





Number1Sticky said:


> I wasn't thinking and threw the bag away.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Right! I haven't the faintest, then! Too bad you bought it online. It would be easy to hop down to the store to check dates on other bags, and get a general shelf life from that. With online products, it seems to be a crapshoot with expiry dates. :/


----------



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

Laigaie said:


> Right! I haven't the faintest, then! Too bad you bought it online. It would be easy to hop down to the store to check dates on other bags, and get a general shelf life from that. With online products, it seems to be a crapshoot with expiry dates. :/


Yeah but I can't find any of that brand in stores and that's the best brand of food. :/ I wish I could.


----------



## We Love Mouse (Jan 5, 2011)

From what I've read, Native Earth blocks stay fresh for 6 months when stored normally, up to a year in a freezer. I think that number counts from the day it was produce, but since you don't know exactly how long it sits there before you order it, it is hard to guess how long it will stay fresh before you have to throw it away.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

There is no magic expiration date with dry goods, anyway. It's not as though on May 2nd they're fresh and then on May 3rd they're suddenly devoid of nutrients and toxic to eat. What happens is a gradual decrease in quality, and atrophy of nutrients. What I'd personally do is to freeze what you're not currently using, use all of it up, and then when you buy it in the future be sure to check and remember the date. The mice will be fine.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I just remembered this post yesterday when I was cleaning out the mouse room. I found an OLD bag of Forti-Diet bought easily a year and a half ago, when a pet sitter couldn't find my bin of food. It expires next week.


----------

